# Timbrens & '93 Toyota 4x4



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

Will Timbrens work on a '93 Toyota 4x4 extra cab ?

I have the 6'9" fisher polymer blade plow.
it's sitting a bit to low.


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I just had them installed.
The best thing since sliced bread.

Now I need a spare replacement polymer blade.

all that bouncing around on the ground hasn't
done it a bit of good.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Lawlopez - were those for the front??? The 93 is a torsion bar front end, where do they put the timbrens at?


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

They were for the front.
They remove the rubber stops for the suspension
and replace them with the Timbrens.

The pdf installation document is out there explaining this.


----------

